# Crypts melting



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

I currently an having issues with crypts melting in all my ADA tanks. 2 of the tanks are 10 gallons with 22W of spiral compact with a 10 hour photoperiod. Because the Vancouver area water supply is extremely soft <1GH and KH, I have been compensating with Kent PH Stable (1/8 tsp/10 gallons) and Kent R/O Right (1/2 tsp/10 gallons). I do this in all my tanks. Since I started keeping tanks again in the last 8 years, I have used these 2 products. 

I recently started using ADA I in my tanks. The tanks have been fully cycled and are moderately planted. Is ADA buffering the water on it's own accord and when I do 25 - 50% weekly is the addition of the buffers now causing the melting? The 2 species I am having issues with are Crypt wendtii 'red' and Crypt balansae. I used to be able to grow balansae like crazy when I had them in small terra cotta clay pots using non-enriched 3mm river sand in BB tanks. Whay gives?

Has anyone had similar experiences with ADA I? Should I just stop using buffers and see what happens?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Crypts are pretty sensitive to change in parameters like light, nutrients etc. Most of what I have read says change water a little bit at a time instead of doing large water changes. Also, I'm pretty sure that the ADA buffers the ph to a lower ph. I've never used it though. If you just added the ADA when the crypts were used to a basic substrate that may be whats causing the melting. You can try not using the buffers as well but it may drop the PH too low. Do you have a PH test kit? If so what is your ph? Both take take a wide ph range but maybe your soft water mixed with ada is making it too low. 

I would def. try not using the buffers though and see what happens. Sometimes the slightest change in water chemistry can cause them to melt.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello Deftones2015.

I do a 50% W/C because this is a high-tech planted tank on an EI dosing routine using the Pfertz line of fertilizers. I am growing the crypts in the lower light areas of the tank. Today I tested the water and it measured 7.6. I did a W/C today (around 3:30 PM PST) and added 1/2 the amount of buffer and currently the tank measures 7.0 (7:30 PM PST). My tank usually pearls like crazy in the early evening untill lights out. Thank you for the insight. I just wonder how the PH gets to 7.6 in this tank (I'll test it tomorrow). I do have maybe 1/8 of a cup of crushed coral in my Eheim 2232 canister, however last time I serviced it there was only about 1/16th of a cup left.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Crushed coral will buffer your ph to a higher level, that's why people like using it in saltwater and african cichlid tanks. So basically you're using the buffer to raise your ph and the crushed coral also raises your ph. So in my opinion the chemical buffer raises your ph higher say around a neutral ph or maybe a little less, then the crushed coral is raising it even more. I may be wrong but that's what I think is happening.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

I was using the crushed coral to stabilize the PH. Our water supply has <1 GH and <1 KH. I may be overcompensating.

I'll remove the crushed coral.

Stuart


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd say try one or the other, and check ph after a few days to a week or so and see how it's doing.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

I guess I should have been more clear. The crushed coral is in the high-tech 15 gallon tank not the low-tech 10 gallons that have no crushed coral in them (I am getting crypt melt in all 3 tanks though). Today I did a 25% WC's on the 2 - 10 gallons sans buffers so I'll see what happens there.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

